# Forum General General Discussion  Childhood Song - Señor Don Gato / Monsieur le Chat

## rockzmom

So yesterday for some unknown reason, a song from my elementary school days drifted into my head.  It's amazing the things you remember.   ::   
So I went surfing for this little song and was surprised of course to find it on YouTube and that it had its own Wiki Page! And then I see that it was also a popular song in France!! Yo, Zubr and Zaya!! So now I'm just wonder if anyone else ever learned this little catchy tune as a child??  
In English, “Señor Don Gato”
In French, “Monsieur le Chat”  
and in Spanish, "Estaba el señor Don Gato." 
I found 2 videos and one is of a cute group of kids singing the song and the other is a funny video a parent did with their child. 
Samantha Smith Primary Choir Winter Concert 2008 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vYyIKdHxks 
Silly Version! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wA9xCWvfDQ8  
Lyrics:
Señor Don Gato was a cat,
Meow
On a high red roof Don Gato sat.
Meow
He went there to read a letter,
Meow, meow, meow
Where the reading light was better,
Meow, meow, meow
T'was a love note for Don Gato. 
How he adored the lady cat, (alternate line: "I adore you," wrote the lady cat.)
Meow
Who was fluffy, white, and nice and fat.
Meow
There was not a sweeter kitty
Meow, meow, meow
In the country or the city
Meow, meow, meow
And she said she'd wed Don Gato. 
Oh, Don Gato jumped so merrily,
Meow
He fell off the roof and broke his knee.
Ow!
Broke his ribs and all his whiskers,
Meow, meow, meow
And his little solar plexus,
Meow, meow, meow
Aye caray!!! cried poor Don Gato. (alternate line: "Ay carramba!" cried Don Gato.) 
Well the doctors all came on the run,
Meow
Just to see if something could be done.
Meow
And they held a consultation,
Meow, meow, meow
About how to save their patient,
Meow, meow, meow
How to save Señor Don Gato. 
But in spite of everything they tried,
Meow
Poor Señor Don Gato up and died.
Meow
Oh it wasn't very merry,
Meow, meow, meow
Going to the cemetery,
Meow, meow, meow
For the end of poor Don Gato. (alternate line: For the ending of Don Gato.) 
As the funeral passed the market square,
Meow
Such a smell of fish was in the air.
Meow
Though the funeral was slated,
Meow, meow, meow
He became re-animated,
Meow, meow, meow
He came back to life Don Gato.

----------

